# Concrete brick Structure at end of Garden



## bigjoe_dub (18 Oct 2010)

I have a standard 3 bed semi with an average back garden. (am guessing 25-30ft) I am thinking of putting in a concrete brick shed at the end of the garden which would be the width of the garden.  The house that backs onto ours has done similar so the back wall is already raised.  The houses either side are separated by a fence panels. 

My initial questions are do I need planning permission if I keep the size within a certain percentage of the overall garden? 

Would people who have done similar before advise employing an architect to draw up plans or would this be bread and butter for a competent builder?

The shed will have a concrete floor and a flat room. Can anyone advise on a ballpark cost for such a project?

Ta, BJD.


----------



## RKQ (21 Oct 2010)

bigjoe_dub said:


> My initial questions are do I need planning permission if I keep the size within a certain percentage of the overall garden?


The shed could be exempt if its a certain height (different for pitched or flat roof) and has a floor area under 25sqm. See Dept of Enviro website for details.
Walls & roof should not overhang your neighbours property. Planning has nothing to do with a percentage of your garden area - this is Ireland.



bigjoe_dub said:


> Would people who have done similar before advise employing an architect to draw up plans or would this be bread and butter for a competent builder?


I wouldn't think you need an Architect but a good set of scaled drawings would be very useful. Maybe retain a Arch Technician. Drawings will make it easier to price and easier to build. At the very least, sketch the plan & section yourself, as best you can.
Its very difficult to build anything without drawings - even flat pack furniture comes with drawings & instructions. Don't depend on a Builder to build correctly without drawings.



bigjoe_dub said:


> The shed will have a concrete floor and a flat room. Can anyone advise on a ballpark cost for such a project?


I'm not sure what you mean by a "flat room"? Cost will depend on numerous factors especially type of roof, materials, finishes etc.
Always get at least 3 written quotes based on your drawings & detailed specifications, from 3 local Builders. This will give you the "going rate" in your locality.


----------



## bigjoe_dub (21 Oct 2010)

many thanks for that RKQ.

damn chubby fingers getting me into trouble again.  Flat room should read flat roof.

I have a figure in my mind of about 16K.  Do you think this is reasonable?


----------



## RKQ (22 Oct 2010)

bigjoe_dub said:


> I have a figure in my mind of about 16K. Do you think this is reasonable?


You are very welcome bigjoe_dub. 
I'd say 16K is fine for a blockwork garden shed with a flat roof. Of course it would depend on the size, proposed use, specification required and site access. for example if may be possible to buy and erect a metal shed for as little as €4,500. A blockwork shed would be more expensive.

Some people might buy cheap upvc windows and a door - factory seconds or second hand for a shed. Some people insulate their shed walls as they'll work in them during the winter.


----------



## bigjoe_dub (22 Oct 2010)

Thanks RKQ.
the back wall is already there and has been raised already by the house i back onto as he already has his brick shed built so only have to worry about 3 sides.


----------



## RKQ (22 Oct 2010)

Just be carefully with the rear boundary wall - its a party wall so you need your neighbours consent. No part of a roof should overhang a boundary wall without your neighbours written permission.


----------



## bigjoe_dub (22 Oct 2010)

a mate of mine had all kinds of issues with overhanging roof in the past so I will be extra vigilant of this.


----------



## sblandscapin (19 Feb 2011)

the size of the shed in percentage  of the garden doesnt matter as much as the height restrictions in place,


----------

